# Accuair Questionair



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have the switchspeed set up from accuair with twin viair compressors. I have a ground coming from the vu4 valve unit, one from the ecu, 2 from the compressors and 1 from the relay. I want to group the grounds on some sort of junction box and then run a "pigtail" from there. My mounting platform is made of wood so thats not an option. If someone has done something like this please lmk and if you can post a pic please. Thanks 

PS, what gauge wire should I use for the "pigtail"?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

just run all your wires to a distrubution block, then a 4gauge wire to a solid chassis ground


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

can i find one at a radio shack?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

no but if you went to a best buy or other car audio store they would have them :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wal mart has them, so does pep boys


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

we dont have pep boys here in washington


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> we dont have pep boys here in washington


 i can see that as a good and bad thing hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

As the guys above stated, just run everything to a distribution block. On my switchspeed setup, I extended the ground coming from the valve block and then ran it to a distribution block. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> As the guys above stated, just run everything to a distribution block. On my switchspeed setup, I extended the ground coming from the valve block and then ran it to a distribution block. :thumbup:


 I need to do exactly that as well, its just too short to reach pretty much anything, thanks for all the help guys, this will make my setup extra clean :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It is fairly short, just make sure you take the time to wire it properly the first time. It will pay off later :thumbup:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> we dont have pep boys here in washington


 yes you do. noob. Everett and Puyallup 

edit: and i loooovvveee my switchspeed!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

both of those places are ****holes and ill never venture there, so they dont exist to me


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> both of those places are ****holes and ill never venture there, so they dont exist to me


 just like monroe. :sly:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SKIDMRK said:


> just like monroe. :sly:


 i dont live there


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> i dont live there


 did you at one point and time?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

yes, but got out as soon as i could!


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

picked up my distibution block, thing is awesome, small clean and polished for 10 bucks thankyou pep boys. Im gonna run the gound wire from the ecu, the valve block, the two compressors and the compressor relay to the block then a 4 guage wire to a chassis ground. does this sound good?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I personally run 2 gauge wire for my ground :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

the distribution block i have only has a 4 gauge single output wire, will I be ok with a 4 gauge wire?


----------

